# Transformation Roleplay



## Joshua Day (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm looking for someone willing to roleplay animal (mostly mammal) transformations. I've done a lot of roleplaying in my days and would definitely love for their to be a bit of depth and story involved in the roleplay, but at the moment I don't have any solid ideas. However, I've been wanting to try out a few concepts I'm more than willing to discuss at further length somewhere more suitable. I'm not entirely sure how out detailed I can get about these concepts, if at all, before it becomes too adult. I'd just feel a bit more at ease discussing that in private messages.

There are a few things you should be aware of if there is any interest in partaking. I don't really do well with male characters. Never have. I prefer a female cast, but most of my females tend to end up as herms or shemales. I'd also prefer to do the RP within the private messages, but if push comes to shove I do have a skype account. Anyways, hope to here from you guys! Send me a message or leave a comment and I'll try to get back to it as soon as possible.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm interested as well. I currently only have one male and one female character and have no problem in not using the male. I don't mind the messaging platform as long as it's private- PM, AIM, Skype, etc.


----------

